# [SOLVED] VBA to pull data from project into excel



## rsavage1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi All:

I'm building a report dashboard in excel. I'd like to automatically pull certain data from MS Project into excel to support charts and graphs in the dashboard. Does anyone have some standard vba code to do this? I want to launch the pull or import directly from excel to update the dashboards on a monthly basis. Thanks in advance.:smile:


----------



## rsavage1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: VBA to pull data from project into excel*

Hi All:

I could really use some help with this. I'm up against a deadline. There has got to be a way to make excel extract data from MS project. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: VBA to pull data from project into excel*

Hey rsavage1,

This is the best i could find. I've never worked with MS Project, so, im not sure how it applies but if you are decent with VBA you should be able to change it for your needs:



> 'Exporting Hierarchical Data to Excel
> 'Demonstrates excel VBA objects and calling subprocedures
> 'email me main | ms project macros | project blog
> 'This module contains macros which will export
> ...


Regards,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## rsavage1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: VBA to pull data from project into excel*

Hi Robert. I really wish I could say that I'm "decent" with VBA but I'm not. What I am is fearless so I will try it and scour my tutorials until I get it to work. I'll run it as is and see what the output is and then play around with it. Or (and this is more likely) I'll come back to the forum and beg for more help. Thanks so much for your quick reply.

RS


----------



## rsavage1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Solved*

Thanks all.


----------

